# Way too much sketti!!!



## tancowgirl2000 (Jul 2, 2005)

So for some reason when it comes to cooking this I cook for an army!!!  It NEVER looks like enough for the event.  So now I am left with a ton of the **** stuff and I would hate to through it out.  I was told to make a cassarole out of it but I dont want it to be boring like sketti and meat sauce(which of course I have a ton of too)......so what can I put in it to spruce it up????


----------



## callie (Jul 2, 2005)

sketti salad?  toss in broccoli, sliced olives, onions, etc...anything you have, toss w/salad dressing of choice, voila!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 2, 2005)

I take it you are talking about just the sauce????  If so, you can add some ricotta cheese and cottage cheese to it, some cooked, diced Italian sausages and cooked orichietti pasta - top with some mozzarella and bake.

If it's the sauce and spaghetti already mixed you can still add the above ingredients except for the pasta.

You could add spinach to it and make either manicotti or lasagna.

Or make the above-mentioned things and freeze in small containers to heat at a later time.  

You sound like me:

Excess is best
If it's worth doing it's worth overdoing
More is good...an excessive ridiculous amount just HAS to be "gooder"


----------



## PA Baker (Jul 2, 2005)

*Spaghetti Pie*

1/2 lb. spaghetti
2 eggs
2/3 c. grated cheese
1 lb. ground turkey or chicken
1/4 c. sliced celery
1 1/2 c. spaghetti sauce_--I bet you could sub store-bought alfredo sauce instead!_
1 sm. can mushrooms, drained
1 (10 inch) pie pan
4 slices of Mozzarella cheese


Combine cooked spaghetti with cheese and beaten eggs press into pie pan. Brown turkey or chicken with celery stir in mushrooms and spaghetti sauce. Simmer 15 minutes. Pour meat mixture over spaghetti. Cover with foil. Bake in a heated 350 degree oven for 25 to 30 minutes. Remove foil add slices of cheese. Bake 3 to 5 minutes until slices of cheese are melted.


----------



## marmalady (Jul 2, 2005)

Ex-hippie/commune recipe for leftover sketti - melt some butter/oil in a pan, chop some onion/scallion, throw in the sketti, cook til warm, sprinkle w/cheese!


Add whatever veggies you also have lying around in the fridge.


----------



## abjcooking (Jul 2, 2005)

Maybe you could add a little egg, cheese (fontina and parmesan), maybe a little chili powder if you feel adventurous, and pour a little butter and oil in the bottom of a pan put in the spaghetti and pack tight and sear.  Then put it under a boiler and cook other side so you make a spaghetti pancake.
There is a version of this on every day italian's lavish leftovers.

If you don't already have beef in it then you can add the seasonings to the spaghetti with egg, put in casserole dish and top with seasoned beef and beans, spaghetti sauce and cheese on top and bake until blended.


----------



## luvs (Jul 2, 2005)

you could do something similar to a linguine salad. sure no one will mind if the pasta is round instead of flat. it'd be just in time for the 4th, too.
if it's the sauce you're speaking of, you could pour it into freezer bags and lay it flat and freeze it. then just thaw it out in the microwave and heat it up.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Jul 3, 2005)

I sure like the sounds of that Speghetti Pie!@!!!  I'm off to prepare......it should be ok on the BBQ no?  It's way way too hot here today to turn the oven on!


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 3, 2005)

Don't forget, you can also freeze it until you are ready to use it.

 Barbara


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Jul 3, 2005)

ok, made it for lunch!  Mixed the skettis with eggs, pressed into a pan topped with parmesean and marble, the meat sauce, mushrooms more cheese and thru it on the BBQ!  Was excellent!  But word of warning, USE caution on the BBQ.  Low heat is probably enough to do the trick.


----------



## amber (Jul 3, 2005)

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> ok, made it for lunch! Mixed the skettis with eggs, pressed into a pan topped with parmesean and marble, the meat sauce, mushrooms more cheese and thru it on the BBQ! Was excellent! But word of warning, USE caution on the BBQ. Low heat is probably enough to do the trick.


 
Whats marble?


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Jul 6, 2005)

Marble cheese.....white and orange all in one....


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 17, 2005)

You can make a frittata with just pasta or with meat sauce together saute some vegies like zuchini,onions etc add some eggs and mozzarrela,garlic and so on and cook like a frittata
Top with fresh parmesan..
If you have alot of meat sauce freeze it for another time or make some meat balls and make a meatball sandwiches.Or put it on french bread sliced lenght wise add cheese etc and you have a french bread pizza.Or make a eggplant or chicken parmesan type dish.Or stu ff zuchini and bake.Or just some sort of eggplant casserole or make some lasagna.Put it on an omelet.In case nobody noticed I love a good meat sauce.

OOPS! Almost forgot you can grill eggplant or polenta slices add cheese and stack them and top with sauce.


----------



## IcyMist (Jul 17, 2005)

Sauce is yummy on top of cuban bread, add some parmesan or cheddar and put in oven until nice and hot.  I love it.


----------

